# Paddle found at Nottingham lake



## tdub (Sep 3, 2004)

Call me at 303.618.7228 to claim.


----------



## Alpine Kayak (Dec 23, 2003)

*Left paddle*

A guy named Kevin called our shop asking if anyone turned in a paddle he left at Nottingham Lake in Avon.
His number is 970-376-5620.

thanks,
Sean
Alpine Kayak


----------

